# my wife hates sex, can i turn off my libido?



## 082206 (Jun 21, 2008)

so my wife has never liked sex, we have rarely and when we do i'm rushed to get it over and then she continues on her own. before marriage i never had complaints and i could go all night and go over and over again. now i'm sick of sex but still want it, it seems to partly the cause of a downhill marriage. does anyone know how to lower a libido or cause impotence.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes there are several choices. Your doctor may be able to help as several medications including anti-depressents can cause that as a side effect.

I can't imagion that the insult of rejection hasn't made you bitter enough to just not want it at all.

Take up a hobby or activity to keep your mind off of it.

draconis


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

u say your wife hates sex. i got that bit. and you say your sick of it and try to get it over and done with.
i think its both of you that have issues.
why dont you talk it over.
why dont you when u have sex nxt.
take your time. foreplay.
i have a high libido ( sex drive) i love sex - simple as.
hubby loves it but would happily plod on when it takes his fancy.
im afraid i get frustrated at the lack of. 
so when i want it. i just start it of, i take control. 
start of by kissing and then i get my way.
the way you are is the way you are.
why stop it.
i dont think of drugs to control how i feel.
how i look at this, is she carries on because she simply wants more.
i wouldnt carry on myself , if i hated sex that much. it would stop there and then.
if you feel your marriage is going downhill, pick it back up, court eachother again, what are your issues with eachother.
take a new approach, flowers, meal, hotel. dress nice, aftershave.
they always notice.
my hubby notices when i buy a new top.
maybe look at the issues in your marriage to sort them out.
but sex is meant to be fun. wether its an all nighter or a quickie.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Constant rejection can take its toll on a relationship. If she pressures you to “get it over with” that too will eat away at your desire. It is not your libido that is suffering here, it is your desire for her as your partner. You stated that the relationship is on the downhill. If you have both disconnected from each other sex will not be as it should for a couple. There needs to be an emotional attachment or it is just a physical act. To improve the sex life you must improve the relationship. Your wife may never match your libido however if she is emotionally connected to you she will get more fulfillment out of sex. That will increase frequency as well as satisfaction for you both. Work on the relationship. ID the problem areas and work together to fix them before the marriage goes any further down the hill. Good luck.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

082206

I just read your post on “Almost sexless marriage”. You state there that your wife was the victim of rape and sexual abuse in a previous relationship. While I stand by my above statement this is likely a very deep issue for her and I suggest the two of you seek professional help in dealing with it. Sexual abuse can leave very deep scars and she needs your help in dealing with it. Please find a therapist to help her with this. My deepest sympathies for her and my best wishes to you both. Bless.


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

I too saw your other post, and the details in this one confuse/conflict. You say it wasn't a problem before marriage (I assume, before you married your wife). The other thread you say wife and you didn't do it until the wedding night, so I assume you meant that you had no problems with other partners.

I think its going to be a LOT easier to find a new wife than it will be to fix this issue in your marriage. I say kick her to the curb and trade up.


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

Chopblock,

You are missing a key point is this man's post. His wife was raped. The ramifications for being raped can cause lingering emotional problems. She could be suffering from undiagnosed depression, PTSD, or other psychological problem. Sounds like she needs therapy to help overcome her ambivalent feelings towards sex, rather than treating her like her dog and kicking her to the curb.... 

082206
I would really try to see if your wife is interested in seeing a therapist on individual basis and have the both of you see a therapist together as a couple. In my opinion, she has unresolved conflict from her previous relationships and she needs help. I can only imagine of what your wife has gone through. Being raped in a past relationship could diminish her self-worth significantly and have long lasting emotional consequences. 
This is a problem that you might not be able to solve by yourself. I can only imagine how stressful this must be for you. I am really sorry. I would feel horrible if my husband was constantly rejecting me Please post back anytime for support.……… ..Good luck, and please post with an update


sweetpea


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

[[You are missing a key point is this man's post. His wife was raped. The ramifications for being raped can cause lingering emotional problems.]]

Sounds like we have her on one side, saying "cut me some slack" and him on the other side saying "cut me some slack".

I'm not going to go all out and say that the matter is trivial, so please don't let this degenerate into a "rape is absolutely evil" argument. However, I will absolutely not condone her being blameless in this situation.

You can judge her level of interest by how willing she is to work with her husband (you know... the guy who committed to her and only her til death do they part.... yeah remember him) and overcome this problem.

If she just keeps on throwing it in your face and using it as an excuse to avoid making progress, just get out now while you still can.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice empathy Chopblock. Nice


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Chopblock said:


> I think its going to be a LOT easier to find a new wife than it will be to fix this issue in your marriage. I say kick her to the curb and trade up.


082206,

Just so you know, opinions expressed by our members aren't necessarily those of the forum


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

I suppose I was a bit harsh, and I apologize for that.

What I find frustrating, and I'm sure the OP does too, is the way that it seems some situations become "get out of jail free" cards for those that use them.

As I said: (as someone else asked) how interested is your WIFE in working with you? Cuz if she keeps on using the same excuses without ever trying to work with you, I think you are wasting your time.


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's the thing though -- if this is ALWAYS going to be present, then you have an incentive to work through it. If you are always going to remember it having happened, then you will remember it regardless of who you are with.

You said that husbands and wives who love each other may be able to work through it. What do you do when she is choosing NOT to work through it?


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

Dude, it also occurred to me that the pressure here is probably overwhelming you both. I know it well -- 

- you are angry at yourself for being unable to go without
- you are angry at her for not providing
- you are angry at the circumstances

this bleeds into all other aspects of your life.

If you want to overcome the problem, perhaps you can focus on something that makes YOU happy, and/or something good that you and your wife do share. There must be something else that both of you enjoy or enjoyed at one point.

Another idea: get HER interested in HER stuff again -- did she give up any hobbies, or is there something she's always wanted to do? When your life seems horrible, its very very hard to escape the downward spiral. But if you can just find one single starting point, sometimes the rest of the problems are easy to unravel.


----------



## BlueCreek (May 5, 2008)

I've read Prozac is a good libido buster, but I highly suggest that chemically altering your libido is not the right solution here. That won't solve the problem and will probably just make it worse as you continue to feel more and more resentful. You need to work with your wife, not just pretend the problem doesn't exist.


----------



## Triton (Jul 8, 2008)

This is deep !


----------



## tzappa (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## anglebaby (Aug 10, 2011)

mommy22 said:


> I am going to SERIOUSLY bite my tongue here as a victim of attempted rape. It took years for me to get my head cleared. Thank God I've gotten through a lot of the issues. Here's a scenario ( although it still doesn't compare):
> Let's imagine you're out running errands, as you go to deposit a check at the bank, you're jumped by gang members and nearly beaten to death. You've dealt with this bank for years. You like the service you get, the tellers are nice, interest rates on loans are reasonable, the bank itself is wonderful. Let's face it, no other bank compares. However, every time you drive by that bank, the reminder is still there. You go to the ATM, you go through the drive through window, you just can't bring yourself to go inside. You know one day you'll be able to. Even though the people in that bank had nothing to do with what happened to you, scenes from the near fatality flash through your mind. You still have nightmares. It was a freak thing. Nothing like that has happened in your town before or since.
> This is the way it is for women who've been raped. They love their husbands. They know it's not his fault. They want more than anything to be intimate with him in a way that defies everything else. Yet sometimes, when they're in the moment, flashbacks happen. Husbands and wives who really love each other may be able to work through it. If they can't work through it, at that point they may choose to move on.
> Now, it's one thing to post your opinions in an honest fashion. It is quite another to muse about something so horrible. You have absolutely no idea what it's like to go through something like that. It's certainly not an "excuse". There are people who experience sexual abuse as children who are never able to have a normal relationship. Please show some respect for people who've been in tragic situations. You never know when you may need the compassion from others. You may find no one is there when you need a shoulder to lean on.


I find it rather interesting that some people can not just let the past go, and use this for an excuse to require hours of theripy and an answer to every thing that is wrong in their life. As a young teen I was raped, riped off my bike, had a bike chain placed around my neck while I was sodomized. No this was not a pleasant experiance and I was scared as well as mad. However, I refuse to live in the past and moved on. The man in the original post has a seriouse delima, I would say to love your wife, treat her well taking a more than you share of whatever needs to be done, and openly talk with your wife about your feelings as well as her own. If she can not appreciate the qualities of this kind of man then it is time to move on.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The OP in this thread is long gone. It is over 3 years old.


----------



## HeavyTime (Sep 12, 2013)

I was searching for this in google and I found this post. Even though its a necro post I would like to know if any new drugs that might do this. 

I might not be in the same boat as the OP but my wife hates sex.

She feels that if we do anything other than possion X or Y its because porn has turned me into a sexual divient. 

I get treated with great lines like "I like to do it because it makes you happy"

So this whole Disable my Libido thing sounds like a great option for me.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

This has got to be some kind of record.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

HeavyTime said:


> I was searching for this in google and I found this post. Even though its a necro post I would like to know if any new drugs that might do this.
> 
> I might not be in the same boat as the OP but my wife hates sex.
> 
> ...


I have been told that anti-depressants will suppress your sex drive. There may be other consequences to doing this so it is up to you. I admit to giving this some thought.


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Do not address it directly. Stop soliciting her, dress better, become a little less predictable, and don't do something she wants. If you go to her mother's on Fridays, say you can't go, you really wish you were in the mood, but can't right now. 

A wife like yours is happy to say I am not going to have sex but want the other desirable things in a marriage. You have to get her to the table and eager to solve issues and then she has to understand that sex is a part. Imagine a husband having an affair, the wife will be difficult on many things, and he can't say just forget about that. Likewise, your wife has to made to understand that constant rejection and ignoring your partner's needs is not the way a healthy marriage is done.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

082206 said:


> so my wife has never liked sex, we have rarely and when we do i'm rushed to get it over and then she continues on her own. before marriage i never had complaints and i could go all night and go over and over again. now i'm sick of sex but still want it, it seems to partly the cause of a downhill marriage. does anyone know how to lower a libido or cause impotence.


Eh? You want to become impotent? :slap:

Mate... just grab your chicken and choke away! 









And sing... I Love To Choke My Chicken With My Hand - YouTube


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Eh? You want to become impotent? :slap:
> 
> Mate... just grab your chicken and choke away!
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

Just have a stroke - I did 6 years ago today. Just numbs and weakens things enough to make sex frustrating for me and my wife.
(Be careful what you wish for...)


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I went from HD to LD because of rejection. I thought it was a good thing. 

now I feel as though something is lost and I can't change back to HD.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

